# hog picture question



## Mathews DXT (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anybody ever seen colors like these? Are they a different type? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2011)

interesting..I haven't


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 25, 2011)

New to me.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought I had seen them all but that is a new one to me. Looks like a hog/goat hybrid. lol


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a whitetail hog crossbreed.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 25, 2011)

never seen anything like those.....Looks to be proof that hogs are attracted to goats!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 25, 2011)

Where were these take an.  1st for me.  never seen anything like those either.


----------



## sniper1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you hunt near a nuclear power plant?  Look like giant mice


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thems is those javelina doo dad thingy's


----------



## krittergitter (Aug 25, 2011)

look like indian bearded pigs in my opinion


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, that's a gaggle of Feral Southeastern Whitetail Mouse Hogs.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like youngans also. They might change colors on you. That would be   camilion, whitetail, mouse, javahogs, with a little goat in the mix.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, there a little bigger than I origanally thought. They still might change.


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 25, 2011)

bet they still taste good


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

new to me.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 25, 2011)

looks like targets to me


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Never seen a hog like that.  At a glance I was thinking peccary, but the color just isn't right.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I thought I had seen them all but that is a new one to me. Looks like a hog/goat hybrid. lol





bullsprig1100 said:


> never seen anything like those.....Looks to be proof that hogs are attracted to goats!



that one ran through my mind too



dawg2 said:


> Never seen a hog like that.  At a glance I was thinking peccary, but the color just isn't right.



ears are too big too


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> ears are too big too



They have big old farm hog ears for sure.  I wouldn't mind having one of those hides to tan!


----------



## captainhook (Aug 25, 2011)

We have one on our club just like those but only one. He's about 60 lbs right now.


----------



## georgiabound (Aug 25, 2011)

javelina crossbreeds


----------



## wrestler (Aug 25, 2011)

javalienas arent pigs, therfore they cant interbreed


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 25, 2011)

You beat me to it Wrestler, javelina are not porcine . Pigs and goats would be just as capable of interbreeding . Looks like one of the newly imported European exotic breeds you see on high fenced hunting plantations. Escapees, looking to overrun the feral pigs, they probably fly too!


----------



## Wiregrass (Aug 25, 2011)

*tamworth/Russian cross*

Saw some a man was crossing up. They looked just like those.


----------



## pighunter (Aug 26, 2011)

*Euro Hog*

Here is what they look like when the get bigger.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 26, 2011)

pighunter said:


> Here is what they look like when the get bigger.



That one looks like a rhino.   Look at those THICK legs.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 26, 2011)

With a snout like that,he could eat the Tom's peanuts out of a Cocola bottle.


----------



## bany (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone is helping your hog population, unless you don't want any! I would say a Russian Razor etc...! and they didn't just "happen".


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks more like African Bush pigklets. I think those are escapees.


----------



## hoghunter74 (Aug 26, 2011)

Those pigs show strong european characteristics.  If they are crossed with anything it would only be feral.  It is impossible for a javelina to cross with hogs.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 26, 2011)

We have some like that around here. See them all the time.  They make some good lookin mounts when the get bigger.


----------



## dirtbandit (Aug 27, 2011)

duroc cross


----------



## furry chinchilla (Aug 27, 2011)

looks like you could cuddle it and then eat it.  I would love to see a nice tanned hide of one.  never seen a pic look like that in my dealings with em.


----------



## TreeFrog (Aug 29, 2011)

Can Red River hogs breed with regular hogs, eurpean hogs, or javalinas?  Looks like a cross between a Red River hog and something else.


----------



## childers (Aug 29, 2011)

those are wild looking!
-Subscribed!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are just heavy on European boar blood. That's the kind of hogs we have up here in the Smokies. They're a completely different critter from the feral pigs in most of GA, like night and day. The little ones are heavily striped for awhile, then they turn reddish like that, and are grizzly gray when they mature.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 30, 2011)

with a quick look they first looked like those pigmy goats untill I saw the ears up..I do think ..now that NCHillbilly mentions it... that is the second phase of euro decent...after the stripped one.  Here they seem to be from gray in the picture above to a black with strong highlights of gold or silver


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes sr them or some eur. and fer cross and a lii rus, in the mix to and would be called a true razor back. when they first born they look like chipmunks and change colors as they grow. we use to see them a lot not so much anymore. u got u some fine trophy's there when they get bigger. just like deer u got to let them walk........


----------



## Tvveedie (Oct 24, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thems is those javelina doo dad thingy's



Ding Winner!


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 24, 2011)

*javelina*

Sorry guys, this is what a javelina looks like.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thems is those javelina doo dad thingy's



X2 - Javalinas - younguns.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely a euro hog. Looks like someone might be doing some stocking. It's not a Pecarry/javalina


----------



## bigelow (Oct 27, 2011)

just a guess but they look about 60lbs each javos dont get that big and not in ga that i know


----------

